# DVR-942 and DPP44 compatibility?



## jpetersohn (Apr 6, 2005)

I was planning to upgrade to a DPP44 switch along with the 942 to permit the dual tuner boxes to work of a single feed coax. According to a message I just stumbled across, there seem to be compatibility issues? How severe are those? Am I better off using a DP34 that I already have?

Thanks.


----------



## Scott Greczkowski (Mar 21, 2002)

Works great, in fact the 942 comes with a free DPP Seperator included in the box.


----------



## John Corn (Mar 21, 2002)

jpetersohn said:


> I was planning to upgrade to a DPP44 switch along with the 942 to permit the dual tuner boxes to work of a single feed coax. According to a message I just stumbled across, there seem to be compatibility issues? How severe are those? Am I better off using a DP34 that I already have?
> 
> Thanks.


I have a DPP44 and a 942, it works GREAT!


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

Mine's working just fine now as well. There have been a couple of reports of checkswitches needing to be run in the morning when connected to the DPP44, but I haven't had to do that now for 3 mornings in a row.


----------



## jpetersohn (Apr 6, 2005)

Mark Lamutt said:


> Mine's working just fine now as well. There have been a couple of reports of checkswitches needing to be run in the morning when connected to the DPP44, but I haven't had to do that now for 3 mornings in a row.


Are you using the DPP44 in conjunction with another switch? Did something change that might have caused the problem to go away?

P.S. My 942 arrived this morning!!! Yay!


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

I don't know. I have my DPP44 "cascaded" with a DP34 switch, with my 942 connected to 2 of the DPP44 outputs.


----------



## jpetersohn (Apr 6, 2005)

Mark Lamutt said:


> I don't know. I have my DPP44 "cascaded" with a DP34 switch, with my 942 connected to 2 of the DPP44 outputs.


How come you are not using a separator?


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

Because I don't have one. That's the only reason.


----------



## Jerry 42 (Feb 25, 2003)

Mark 
I have an extra separator. It's yours if you want it.


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

Please! I'll PM you.


----------



## Wheaton (Feb 12, 2003)

In preparation for the install on a 942, I ordered two DPP Twin LNB's and a DPP44 to replace Legacy SW21's and LNB's. My goal is to get the new switch and LNB's working with my three previously installed receivers. Two 811's and an 508 that are located in widely separated rooms. Coax is RG-6 with runs of 125', 150' and 50' respectively.

All cable connections are per the DPP44 installation guide. The power inserter is approximately 50 feet from the switch.

Following the install, I ran the Check Switch Tests from both 811's. The installation Summary shows the following for both 811's:

Switch: DPP44-500 LNB's:Twin-1(1) Twin-1(2) Twin-1(2 Twin-2(3) N.C.(4)
Input 1 2 3 4
Satellite 148 119 110 X
Polarity All All All X
Device Twin Twin Twin N.C.

Looks good so far eh? By the way, I peaked up the dishes using the 508 and get 80 to 104 signal readings on both polarity's for all three birds. There are no view obstructions.

The problem is that the 811 on the 150' run cannot acquire satellite signal on EVEN transponders (Error 002) on any of the three satellites. The check switch test shows signal strength on the even transponders approximately 1/2 the signal level of the ODD's. The 811 and 508 on the shorter runs work OK and ODD/EVEN signal levels are good.

Now, it's obvious that the coax or F-Conectors on the first 811's long run are the problem. While thec oax is not open or shorted it just selectively attenuates the EVEN transponder signal levels. Most of the run is either under the house or in coax to other buildings. I have inspected all but 40' and found no breaks/cuts or kinks. Remember the exact same coax worked perfectly with a legacy sw21's and LNB's.

Tomorrow, as a test, I will install new RG-6 overland between the switch, inserter and first 811 to see what happens.

For those of you genius's please explain if or why signal transport over the coax is so different with DPP devices... and whats different with EVEN transponders signals.

Thanks in advance.

Larry


----------



## SimpleSimon (Jan 15, 2004)

Wheaton: With DishPro (not "Plus"), the even transponders are carried at 1650-2150MHz. Odds (and all Legacy) is at 950-1450MHz. SO, bad feed will affect evens first.

With DPPlus using the Separator, the high band can carry ANY transponder set, and I believe that set goes to Tuner #2 (someone please let me know if I've got that backwards!).

One thing - why'd you spend the extra money on DPP-Twin LNBs? There are NOT needed to feed a DPP44, and the extra input can NOT be used in that configuration either. You should find better homes for those DPP-Twins and just use a regular DishPro Twin for 119/110, and a DP Single for 148.

Finally - you really should rewire your LNB feeds to change it from 148/119/110 to the recommended 119/110/148. Do this by moving input 2 to 1, 3 to 2, and 1 to 3. Trust me, it'll eliminate problems down the road when everyone has forgotten you hooked it up "wrong".


----------



## jsanders (Jan 21, 2004)

You could also just pay the $100 and ask them to put up 61.5, and they will fix the whole mess with everything else. $100 doesn't even pay for the dpp44 let alone the second dish, or the labor involved. In addition, you get the voom channels if you want them.


----------



## jpetersohn (Apr 6, 2005)

Well, the 942 with the DPP44 is installed. We'll see how it goes. So far so good.  
I just asked the Dish installer "Can you put a DPP44 in to replace the DP34?" "Sure, no problem!"
Now I have room for the extra orbital position (say, like 61.5?)


----------

